# 80,000 KB members! We celebrated with a Kindle Voyage giveaway. Congrats!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Today we welcomed our *80,000th member* to KBoards... and we're celebrating by giving one of you a Kindle Voyage, the all-new latest-and-greatest e-reader from Amazon.

To enter, just reply to this post. 48 hours from now (on Wednesday at 5pm Pacific), we'll randomly draw one winner.

Fine print: We'll de-duplicate your responses in this thread, so there'll be one entry per person. The winning member will be randomly selected using random.org. Any KB member is eligible to enter. We'll ship anywhere, and pay for shipping. The winner will receive a Kindle Voyage Wi-Fi with Special Offers. You can see more about the Kindle Voyage on its Amazon page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!!! 80K


I'm probably not eligible to win, am I?  


WooHoo, anyway!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, Ann, you're not.  But I am. 

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

What an awesome giveaway!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*wanders in with chocolate*

(not an attempt to bribe anybody, i just want chocolate)


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll reply, but I never ever win anything! Here's hoping that streak will end now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah. I'm in.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hugs and jelly beans.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Always wanted to go on an ocean voyage, but I'll settle for a Kindle Voyage.


----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in and I have christmas cookies........


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Count me in! And, congratulations! Now on to 100,000!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Yippee~!  That's a lot of members!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Count me in, I'll never win.  I already purchased one, but it would make a nice gift.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates on having 80,000 members! WOW! That's like having a town of people here. You have a fantastic website that I spend so many hours of my day at, with wonderful moderators that work hard to help all of us. I hope you enjoyed Thanksgiving. Count me in on the Voyage.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't bring myself to buy a Voyage since my PW2 is still working so well so this is my only chance!


----------



## LyraParish (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome!! 80k is fantastic!! And sure, count me in as well.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats on 80k. That's amazing!


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats.. I have one, but nothing wrong with a backup!


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats on hitting 80,000! And just in time. My Kindle is wearing out.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Grats on 80k!  That is Great news   I already have a Voyage, but my wife could use a free one


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Woot!!
Remember back in the old days when we were fewer than 1,000?
We sure have grown and evolved over time.
Thanks Harvey and everyone who make kboards such a great place.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I would look so sexy holding a Kindle Voyage.    Hope I win.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

How cool! I would *LOVE* to win a _Kindle Voyage_!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Another KBoards milestone! Congratulations, Harvey!!!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Count me in. Third time is a charm.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

From Member #1600 to Member #80,000:  Welcome!  You've found a great place.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst's 12th Kindle has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?


----------



## asd1978 (Jul 15, 2014)

awesome, 80K!


----------



## emathieu (May 1, 2011)

Wow, 80,000 members? That's amazing!  

The release of the Voyage is actually what brought me back to the site (I've still been reading on my Kindle Keyboard all these years - and haven't been frequenting any forums), so winning a Voyage would be awesome!

Since I've been back, I've been reading the forum nonstop.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Who's number 80,000. That is so cool. How far KB has come. 

And now I feel old again.  

Don't have Voyage yet.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't forget your Voyage on your voyage.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd probably have to share with Intinst since I did purchase myself a Voyage. Guess that wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been hanging out here on and off since I got my first Kindle 2.  I finally broke down and got a paperwhite last week, mainly because I was sick of my Touch and I couldn't get my hands on a Voyage sufficiently timely to quell my need for instant gratification.  I'd love an upgrade!

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

80,000 - way bigger population at Kindleboards than in my little town!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats to Kboards.  Count me in!  Thanks.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

If every one of those 80,000 members hopes to win a Kindle Voyage as much as I do, this is going to be on hecka long thread.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations!! And thanks for the giveaway! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooh, ooh! Choose me! Choose me!

And congratulations!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats and thanks for hosting such a great board! And do count me in.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! A backup Voyage would be awesome! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like a shiny new Kindle Voyage! Yaayyyy!!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Sure, I'd love to win but even more important....what an accomplishment! Congratulations, Harvey, and thank you to you and all the mods who work so hard to make this site so amazing! 🙌 🎆🎇🎉

Susie


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

One shall stand, 79,999 shall fall!

Impressive.


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree (Aug 6, 2012)

This is one of those difficult contests, isn't it? Like when you have to guess the number of jelly beans in the jar. Ok. I'll give it a try. The answer is:

Blue. No, yel…


----------



## BZee (Jun 27, 2014)

Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## javadoo (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay!
I know exactly who I would give it to for Christmas!!
**fingers crossed**


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Congrats to you all for 80,000.  Add my name for the Voyage giveaway!


----------



## heavyheel (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm in , thanks!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

My favorite price... free! Count me in. 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow,  what a nice celebration for KB members.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh! I didn't want to hurt my PW's feelings by purchasing a Voyage, but winning one would be awesome!

Congrats on making Kboards such a huge success---I am one of the lucky ones who joined right after the very first kindle was introduced and have watched as Kboards has become better and better. It is definitely the 'go to' place for all information on kindles (you can learn more here than on amazon's own site)


----------



## Valerie Zambito (Oct 31, 2011)

Congratulations!  Thank you, Harvey!


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Great giveaway, I'm in.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

What a great party gift! Thanks and congrats!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

It's great to be part of this friendly community. And giveways like this one are just icing on the cake.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow   80,000 Members!!! W2G Kboards. Tks for an awesome giveaway!!


----------



## samckenzie (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the milestone! Keep on pressing ahead.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

[/quote]


Harvey said:


> Today we welcomed our *80,000th member* to KBoards... and we're celebrating by giving one of you a Kindle Voyage, the all-new latest-and-greatest e-reader from Amazon.
> 
> To enter, just reply to this post. 48 hours from now (on Wednesday at 5pm Pacific), we'll randomly draw one winner.
> 
> Fine print: We'll de-duplicate your responses in this thread, so there'll be one entry per person. The winning member will be randomly selected using random.org. Any KB member is eligible to enter. We'll ship anywhere, and pay for shipping. The winner will receive a Kindle Voyage Wi-Fi with Special Offers. You can see more about the Kindle Voyage on its Amazon page.





Harvey said:


> Today we welcomed our *80,000th member* to KBoards... and we're celebrating by giving one of you a Kindle Voyage, the all-new latest-and-greatest e-reader from Amazon.
> 
> To enter, just reply to this post. 48 hours from now (on Wednesday at 5pm Pacific), we'll randomly draw one winner.
> 
> Fine print: We'll de-duplicate your responses in this thread, so there'll be one entry per person. The winning member will be randomly selected using random.org. Any KB member is eligible to enter. We'll ship anywhere, and pay for shipping. The winner will receive a Kindle Voyage Wi-Fi with Special Offers. You can see more about the Kindle Voyage on its Amazon page.


I can't wait till they are available in Canada. hoping....hoping....hoping


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

80K is impressive!


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats!!  Fingers crossed...


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Congratulations on 80,000 members! I would love to have a Voyage but can't justify buying one right now!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome! I would love to win a voyage!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If I win Harvey is invited to deliver it personally and show me how to use it. It's summer in SA


----------



## Grannygamer (Apr 2, 2011)

Count me in, too!


----------



## ezzkmo (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, congrats on 80k!


----------



## OnOneWheel (Jul 25, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats on 80K!


----------



## dococt (Nov 27, 2012)

me please


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Count me in...and congrats on 80K


----------



## sneakyspider (Dec 3, 2014)

Congratulations on the milestone.


----------



## cyndi.st (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow that's a lot of people =) and I'm one of the 80k. Awesome!
Cindy


----------



## Ward_S (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't post much, but I want to win!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome! Fingers crossed! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, Harvey! I would love a Voyage...

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

What a great Christmas present for someone.,


----------



## overtheedge (Nov 16, 2011)

I dont post often because Im a super shy one, but read this board almost every day so would love to join in!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Please count me in.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome news!


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

What a great gift!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats KB!  I love this place!


----------



## karendawn (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations on building such a great community!


----------



## adriaja (Jul 1, 2013)

Congratulations for this special place for learning and help!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Wonderful reading community!


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

Wow, that's a great accomplishment.  Count me in!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Who wouldn't love a new kindle.  I know I would love to at least see and hold the new one.  

This community of friends is amazing.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The drawing will be later this afternoon, so get your entry in if you haven't already! Good luck to all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  Can't wait to see who wins!

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Can't wait to see who wins!
> 
> Betsy


Me, too! One lucky KB member is going to be _very_ happy later today.


----------



## drchimrichalds (Oct 6, 2014)

Yay! Pick me!


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

My Paperwhite Gen. 2 died yesterday, just TEN days out of warranty.  I would LOVE to win this!!


----------



## GinnieC (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm in!
Congrats to KBoard!


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed. 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow, congrats, KBoars!!

Is there still time for me to be in?? Hope so!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey is three hours earlier on the US West Coast, so it's only mid afternoon for him!  We're all on tenterhooks!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey is three hours earlier on the US West Coast, so it's only mid afternoon for him! We're all on tenterhooks!
> 
> Betsy


I figured you would be on pins and needles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I figured you would be on pins and needles.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Count me in, too!

It's a great day to be a KBoarder!


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Just in time, I hope!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay! Stand by for the drawing results... spinning the giant wheel in KB headquarters...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Careful, Harvey!  Remember what happened last time you spun the wheel!



Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Here.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Haha! No embarrassing mishaps this time. And the random winner is... dnagirl..!

Congratulations! I'm sending a PM to you, and once I get your response we'll get your Kindle Voyage ordered and shipped to you.

Thanks, everyone, for being part of KBoards!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, dnagirl!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Enjoy your Voyage dnagirl


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Woohoo! Congratulations, dnagirl


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats to dnagirl for winning the drawing.
And congratulations to Kboards for getting to 80,000 registered members.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations, dnagirl!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations, dnagirl! 

  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh, I wanted to win.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations dnagirl!!


----------



## emathieu (May 1, 2011)

A huge congrats to dnagirl!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Congratulations dnagirl


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates! Enjoy your new Voyage.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations, dnagirl! (although I am very jealous   ) Enjoy your Voyage!
Susie


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations, dnagirl!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy, dnagirl....I'm jealous!  :  )


----------



## akb (Nov 22, 2014)

Congratulations, dnagirl!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to dnagirl!
And congrats to all the kboards members. We're all winners by just being members here!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh you guys, thank you!  I am really looking forward to checking out the Voyage.

Happy 80,000 members KBoards...I am so happy to be a part of such a great community.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I just ordered it. Looks like there's a bit of a Christmas back-up on orders... it's scheduled to arrive on December 23rd!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats dnagirl!!  You will LOVE the Voyage!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations dnagirl, it's great fun to win a new Kindle (I know, I won a Kindle 2 from Kboards when they first came out).  Don't forget to include us  on your Kindle watch!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, dnagirl!  It's gonna be a Christmas Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats dnagirl. Enjoy your Voyage.  

We need a dancing banana emoticon.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Congratulations dnagirl, it's great fun to win a new Kindle (I know, I won a Kindle 2 from Kboards when they first came out). Don't forget to include us on your Kindle watch!


Good idea!


----------

